# My dads story regarding 1967 riots. (Colorado story)



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ was here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great story, and one that is lost on this generation. We have gone too far down the path of L.B. Johnson's "Great Society."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes indeed.

The Gov of MO appears to be a wimpy politico. I also expect the leaders of most of the cities (Oakland, Boston, Chicago, LA, Portland, Seattle etc) where these riots/lootings occur are similar wimpy politicos, often democrats and often places that limit the citizenry's right to bear arms. This crap usually doesn't happen in places were strong leadership exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> The Gov of MO appears to be a wimpy politico. I also expect the leaders of most of the cities (Oakland, Boston, Chicago, LA, Portland, Seattle etc) where these riots/lootings occur are similar wimpy politicos, often democrats and often places that limit the citizenry's right to bear arms. This crap usually doesn't happen in places were strong leadership exists.


Strong leadership and a healthy community. It seems both are lacking.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> The Gov of MO appears to be a wimpy politico. I also expect the leaders of most of the cities (Oakland, Boston, Chicago, LA, Portland, Seattle etc) where these riots/lootings occur are similar wimpy politicos, often democrats and often places that limit the citizenry's right to bear arms. This crap usually doesn't happen in places were strong leadership exists.


Excellent point! I cannot see these riots getting too far off the ground in places like Tombstone, AZ. A bunch of good ol' boys would just plink a few of the leaders then head over to Big Nose Kates for a beer.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It is my understanding that armed locals took shift watch at the freeway off ramp and they turned away suspected near do wells.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As a kid I remember my parents not understanding all the rioting, looting and burning. To them it seemed like the end was approaching.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think we all tend to forget that our American past is dotted with times just like we see today..political corruption, police corruption, union power struggles and corruption, mob activities, riots, and civil unrest have all been present and appeared since the very founding of this country. I'm quite sure that back in the civil war days many felt Lincoln was just as destructive to the constitution as Obama is believed to be today. The only difference is back then people had the independence from the Government and the knowledge and ability to live life on their own..disconnected from the larger government....what is known today as ....Preppers, survivalists, Isolationist.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think we all tend to forget that our American past is dotted with times just like we see today..political corruption, police corruption, union power struggles and corruption, mob activities, riots, and civil unrest have all been present and appeared since the very founding of this country. I'm quite sure that back in the civil war days many felt Lincoln was just as destructive to the constitution as Obama is believed to be today. The only difference is back then people had the independence from the Government and the knowledge and ability to live life on their own..disconnected from the larger government....what is known today as ....Preppers, survivalists, Isolationist.


Lincoln WAS just as destructive to the Constitution as Obama, maybe more so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is the actions of the Government that have convinced so many of us to become prepers. You must have faith in your leaders to follow them, for the system to work.
Mine has worn thin.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I was raised on the one riot one Ranger Theory.
Texas Ranger Division - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

" This crap usually doesn't happen in places were strong leadership exists."

Ha! I thought it was larger percentage of guys will blow yer ass off. They are all air until you get up and then it's over. More and more I appreciate that the thin line between us and others is we can still defend ourselves from invaders and criminals, both of which this cabal is using in an effort to wreak mayhem.
The "galvanizing" needs to be the citizens not the terrorists before we lose it all.


----------

